
Patricia Churchland: Consciousness Is Not Mysterious - ppod
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/01/consciousness-color-brain/423522/?single_page=true
======
foldr
"We don't know how to explain it, therefore it doesn't exist" hardly seems any
better than "We don't know how to explain it, therefore God did it".
Churchland is really on the same page as the mystics she's caricaturing. Both
are jumping to conclusions in an area where we know essentially nothing.
(Although I'd say the mystics have the slight advantage of not denying the
existence of something which manifestly does exist.)

